# Happy Easter



## dono (Apr 28, 2008)

well I went to my friends annual Greek Orthadox Easter dinner today,
every year they roast a lamb on an open pit using only Lump and Elbow grease. they mop it with butter and lemon, it's a great day and an even greater meal. so for any Greek Orthadox members out there A very happy Easter

here's a few Qviews showing me and the wife taking turns at the crank


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey Don - thanks for posting the q-vue! The close-up's of the spit and the mechanics behind the crank were cool! 

Glad you had a great day!


----------



## dono (Apr 28, 2008)

you are very welcome, as you can see at some point they tried to use a bike chain, with some sort of drive motor, but I can tell you that the old man {papoo, to his friends} who takes care of the lamb, is very picky about how fast or slow it's turned at different times in the cooking prosses. so I can be pretty sure the man just didn't like trusting it to an electric motor :-)

that's the same pole and crank they have used for years and I've never seen the chain drive used, they tie the lamb onto the pole and if you look at the sides you can see the gibblets they are tied to the little poles with the intestines used as the tie wraps


----------



## dono (Apr 28, 2008)

this is Papoo and his lovley wife YaYA
they are great folks from greece


----------



## funh2o (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pictures Don. You have to love the old traditions. 

Happy Easter

Steve


----------

